

Dumb But Profitable. 10 Million Dollar Ideas That Shouldn't Have Worked - nickb
http://madconomist.com/dumb-but-profitable-10-million-dollar-ideas-that-shouldnt-have-worked

======
zach
I started a comment and it grew into a blog post:

[http://zachbaker.com/articles/2007/08/14/learning-from-
goofy...](http://zachbaker.com/articles/2007/08/14/learning-from-goofy-
business-ideas)

------
pepeto
I love the doggles one. Milliondollarhomepage is actually not stupid, its
smart and it didn't come by luck it was all planned out.

------
AF
This is why if you have an idea you might as well do it. There's just no
telling if it will be a success or not.

